
Reading Online Text: A Comparison of Four White Space Layouts - iamelgringo
http://psychology.wichita.edu/surl/usabilitynews/62/whitespace.htm
======
ajross
Ahem. Study over 20 (!) subjects, with results well inside of one standard
deviation of each other. There's almost no information in this paper at all.
It quite literally proves nothing. And they throw in a non-zero-based
comparative bar graph to boot.

They do, however, get points for at least showing their data and giving the
variance. Better than "I tried it on my kids and this is what happened." I
guess.

